# overnighter to BOOMVANG



## fishyfreek (Jan 13, 2006)

I have a group of 6 wanting to an overnighter for some tuna and some whoos ! Got plenty of money for fuel. If anyone is interested in taking us plz let me know, thanks again.


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

*Paparda Rey*

Hey brotha......call Kenneth Doxey with Paparda Rey Sportfishing 
(713)301-4545 or Randy King (713)253-3699.....they have a sweet ride that will accomodate your crew....based out of Surfside, they can put a trip together that will fit everyones schedule....call'em.....Kenneth will fill your freezer....ask him about his fish catch guaratee!!!!
p.s...don't forget your camera.
kp


----------

